# multis and mice feeding



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi,

I wanted to know what you all feed your mice and multis?

Do you feed them any fruit and veg or just dog pellets?

Any advise is welcome

Thanks


----------



## Happyhouse (Mar 7, 2014)

Pig nuts


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr John's silver dog food 
Plus a bit of goat mix, bird seed, and layers pellets
Plus veg peelings and fruit


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:you forgot the partridge in a pear tree..:lol2:as above: victory:


kenobi said:


> Dr John's silver dog food
> Plus a bit of goat mix, bird seed, and layers pellets
> Plus veg peelings and fruit


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

koyotee3 said:


> : victory:you forgot the partridge in a pear tree..:lol2:as above: victory:


It's not Christmas dinner time for them yet


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Pig rolls and household food, seeds.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

split peas, barley, broth mix, mouse food from asda, broccoli, pears, apples, carrots, wholemeal bread and if there`s any meat from the sunday joint left they get that as well. oh I pull grass out of the lawn , they like that a lot.


----------



## GOSS (Sep 5, 2013)

*Foooooooood*

Sow rolls, Dr Johns (either type), from SCATS county stores, seeds, bread and any leftover veg. SCATS is Also good for your sawdust, massive bale for around £6-7.00.
Also just started on goat mix (which they waste a lot) but seems to improve growth rate so with see how it works out.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I mix the goat mix with other bits and put it in a bowl
they do waste a bit but I now only half fill the bowl and they eat most of it

They also have access to Dr Johns too

Multis and mice are doing extremely well


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Just Dr John's silver. I used to throw veg peelings and seeds in but don't bother now. They produce, grow and thrive on this dry dog food so that's what they get!


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

damn.....i just feed rat pellets and fruit.


guess i gonna change, whats these pig rolls ??



steve


----------

